# Sick chicken



## Shepherds Cottage (Oct 6, 2021)

Hi all. I have a sick chicken and need advice as i can't work out the cause of her problem. She is hunched up, stands and walks as if egg bound, but she isn't. Her rear is very large, swollen and bare, but rock hard, not squishy like a water ballon. She does poop and eat. Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Your girl sounds like she could use a vet to check her problem out. Being rock hard could mean there is something there that shouldn't be. 

How do you know she's not egg bound? Has she laid recently? Have you checked inside her cloaca to see if you can feel anything abnormal?


----------



## Shepherds Cottage (Oct 6, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Your girl sounds like she could use a vet to check her problem out. Being rock hard could mean there is something there that shouldn't be.
> 
> How do you know she's not egg bound? Has she laid recently? Have you checked inside her cloaca to see if you can feel anything abnormal?


Hi Thanks for the swift reply. Pretty sure she isn't egg bound as she isn't presenting symptoms that I'd expect. Her rear is very swollen and solid, never seen anything like it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There could be an egg stuck there. The hardness you describe sort of points in that direction.

If at all possible, she should see a vet.


----------

